# Hows this deal?



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

I want to try out the Trinidad Reyes and I found a reputable dealer selling a box for USD$ 188 with free and guaranteed Shipping.

If this is a good deal, I might split this box in half with anyone thats interested.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

sounds like a good deal to me, I dont have any experience dealing with a vendor yet but Ive been looking at prices and that seemes pretty good.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Go For It!!!


----------



## BrewMeister (Jan 12, 2006)

What vitola?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I believe he mentioned Trinidad Reyes in his original post.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I believe he mentioned Trinidad Reyes in his original post.


:tpd: :r Hehehe, couldn't help myself


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

188 sounds a bit high... 

IMHO

My Reyes should come in this week...


----------



## BrewMeister (Jan 12, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I believe he mentioned Trinidad Reyes in his original post.


DUH - My mistake. (Note to self; finish coffee, then respond)


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

less expensive here; http://disney.go.com/home/today/index.html


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

lebowski please remove your direct link. not cool.

:al


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> lebowski please remove your direct link. not cool.
> 
> :al


:tpd: That kind of thing is best left to PMs.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> less expensive here; http://disney.go.com/home/today/index.html


Seriously, you need to remove this link from your post.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

much better


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

poker said:


> much better


:r.. I love the link!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I believe that link is in violation of CS rules, that should warrant a warning on the assometer :r


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> I believe that link is in violation of CS rules, that should warrant a warning on the assometer :r


That's it.. now I'm gonna have to kick your ass-o-meter, for being such a smartash! :r


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

apologies to one and all...


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Back to topic, that does seem a bit high. To the tune of about $40+. Just my humble opinion.


Now, lets see about scheduling that trip to Orlando, thanks bigL, clicking on links with my kids in the room!!!!:c :r


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll give my two cents on this:

$188 w/ guaranteed shipping. I have seen both higher and lower from reputable dealers. In my limited experience and in talking with others, I think if you want to be in this for a long time - price should not be the sole determining point. If you think that price is high, get something else. You can get a lot more cigar for less money. It looks like you've never had one from reading the original post, get a five pack. Personally, being a newbie, I have shyed away from both Trini and Cohiba for the main reason price - there is so much out there to try. For about $60 (give or take) more, you could get a cab of Shorts. I've only had one Reyes so take anything I say with a grain of salt. Whatever you do, Enjoy!

Edit: I would also consider shipping times as well - sometimes cheaper = ferry boat across the Atlantic


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

poker said:


> much better


nice edit kelly...


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> I'll give my two cents on this:
> 
> $188 w/ guaranteed shipping. I have seen both higher and lower from reputable dealers. In my limited experience and in talking with others, I think if you want to be in this for a long time - price should not be the sole determining point. ......................
> Edit: I would also consider shipping times as well - sometimes cheaper = ferry boat across the Atlantic


:tpd: What he said and double!!


----------



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

hmm thanks for the advice from everybody, and jgros especially.

Say, if I do eventually purchase a box, how would I go about splitting it? I assume I just mail half of it after I recieve the box? How would payment go?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

benjamin831 said:


> hmm thanks for the advice from everybody, and jgros especially.
> 
> Say, if I do eventually purchase a box, how would I go about splitting it? I assume I just mail half of it after I recieve the box? How would payment go?


The classy way to split a box is wait until you get the box, ask people for money and then ship the cigars as soon as someone sends money. Try not to collect money before you get the cigars.... never count your chickes, murphy's law, etc...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

mosesbotbol said:


> The classy way to split a box is wait until you get the box, ask people for money and then ship the cigars as soon as someone sends money. Try not to collect money before you get the cigars.... never count your chickes, murphy's law, etc...


That will work fine but....

Back when I participated in box splits, all those involved knew what the risks were *before* the order was placed. If the box was seized or not, everyone still owed the one who placed the order & "fronted" the $$ for the box. Its only fair.

I remember one time a guy asked me if I would split a box with him due to his lack of funds at the time & I said sure, no problem. My source was less expensive & he didnt have an account with them so I placed the order. The box was seized. (this was prior to the common practice of many vendors offering a guaranteed delivery).
When I told him the box was seized & I have a letter to prove it, he said "well, I really didnt want them anyways so Im gonna back out of the box split". I was left eating the cost for the seized box when it wasnt even my idea to begin with. Needless to say, he made it to the top my shit list.

Folks who participate in box splits should know the risks prior to jumping in.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The search feature at work again....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14849&highlight=split+etiquette


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Da Klugs again.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

poker said:


> That will work fine but....
> 
> Back when I participated in box splits, all those involved knew what the risks were *before* the order was placed. If the box was seized or not, everyone still owed the one who placed the order & "fronted" the $$ for the box. Its only fair.
> 
> ...


Excellent Post Poker-Sama!

I've done quite a few box splits and most have gone well but some have went south. That's just the risk you take when participating in a box split. However, if its done among friends, no matter what happens the outcome is usually pretty good!


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

The price quoted origianly seems a little high. Depends, I guess, on where the vendor is located and what method of shipping.


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

$188.00 is $55.00 to high!!!!


----------



## nhcigarfan (Dec 26, 2005)

The others are right, thats about $50 over priced.


----------

